# Banana Boot -Alter erkennen



## Stefan1887 (12. August 2015)

Moin !
Wie ich gelesen habe ,werden die Boote schon ca.30
Jahre gebaut !
Haben die Boote  ein Typenschild oder ähnliches woran 
man das Alter erkennen kann ?
Es wird immer schnell mal ein wenig geschummelt .


Stefan#h


----------



## carphunter08 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Banana Boot -Alter erkennen*

Hallo Stefan,
ein Typenschild sollte vorhanden sein. Mit dessen Nummer kannst du auch das Baujahr beim Hersteller erfragen.
Auf Höhe der Mittel-Sitzbank müsste ein Aufkleber mit dem Herstellernamen vorhanden sein. Bis 2007 wurden die Boote von der Firma Tribell hergestellt, danach von Siebrotec.

Dess Weiteren gibt der Hersteller folgende Hinweise:
*"Wie alt ist mein Banana®-boot?*

Hier finden Sie sechs Hinweise um das Alter Ihres Bootes in etwa zu bestimmen. Für genaue Auskünfte sprechen Sie uns gern an.​ 

Sind im Bug die Messingösen/Leinenösen (Kauschen) in den Bodenplatten? - Ja, hergestellt vor 2002 / nein, hergestellt nach 2002
Sind die Dollenhalter auf Holzplatten am Rumpf befestigt? - ja, hergestellt vor 1980 / nein, hergestellt nach 1980
Haben die Bänke eine feine Linie, die die Form unterstreicht? - ja, hergestellt nach 1975 / nein, hergestellt vor 1975
Aus welchem Material sind die Ruderriemen? - Holzriemen, hergestellt vor 1980 / Aluriemen mit aufgenieteten Dollen  hergestellt bis 1995 / Aluriemen mit verstellbarer Dolle hergestellt  nach 2004
Wie lang ist Ihr Boot? - länger als 325cm hergestellt nach 1990
Welche Farbe haben die Scheuerleisten? - weder blau noch grün hergestellt nach 2009"

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stefan1887 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Banana Boot -Alter erkennen*

Vielen Dank Carphunter !|wavey:


----------



## Stefan1887 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Banana Boot -Alter erkennen*

Hat jamand Erfahrung mit älteren Booten ? Mit ist jetzt eins
angeboten worden . Ich kann das Alter auch anhand
der verschiedenen Merkmale schlecht bestimmen und
auch der Vorsitzer weiß es nicht genau . Es ist dicht 
und soweit in Ordnung . Es soll 600€ kosten . Finde 
zwar weiß nicht so toll aber der Markt ist klein .
Für den Preis wird es ja bestimmt ca.15 J.alt sein.
Hält das 
Material noch 10 -15 J.sicher???? ,nicht das ich plötzlich 
Wassereinbruch habe .
Hat einer von euch ein älteres Boot ?
Ein neues Boot will ich mir nicht leisten und die Robusta Boote
sind leider etwas kleiner . 

Stefan #h


----------



## albifisch (16. September 2015)

*AW: Banana Boot -Alter erkennen*

Meins ist 17 Jahre alt , und auch noch 100 % dicht.#6

Gruß


----------

